# How often should we have our dogs teeth cleaned?



## TubbsMom (Dec 4, 2012)

I was just thinking about how horrid some pet owners let their dogs teeth go. 

They're breath is rancid and you can just see the effects on their teeth, not to mention their teeth falling out prematurely. 

So I was wondering, when does everyone do their dogs? I also know there's a difference between having your dogs teeth brushed and cleaned. 

For example, my groomer offers brushing for $10 the vet is more like a dentist for them. Removing the chunky stuff. 

Do you do both? one or the other or neither? I don't want to go broke over it all, just looking to see what you guys think about it. Thanks! 

Valerie


----------



## redecoffee (Dec 3, 2012)

With my first dog I got a small tooth brush that fit over the top of my finger like a glove to brush his teeth daily myself. He never had ANY problems with his teeth or gums. Also I gave him Pedigree Dentastix when big enough and fed him kibble.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I use one of these on set tarter, and they get LOTS of chews. 
http://www.groomersmall.com/images/Tooth-Scaler.gif


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

We give coco chicken wings which i think is supposed to help clean her teeth? Next time we ar eat the pet shop I was going to get her a tooth brush now she is losing some baby teeth.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Yeah raw chicken wings are supposed to be great for teeth. Mandy has had kibble and de fistic all her life and her teeth are not too good, so I don't think they work that well. Will see re the chicken wings.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Was amused to see the advert for pain-free dental implants below this post


----------

